# Laguna ts saw



## Paul carney (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm wondering if anyone has the slider for the Laguna ts table saw, and if it is worth the money.


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

Paul b carney said:


> I'm wondering if anyone has the slider for the Laguna ts table saw, and if it is worth the money.


I don't have a slider, yet, but based on what other slider attachments cost, it's one of the more inexpensive ones that will cut 48" panels. Ive seen it for south of 700.00

The Exaktor EX26x has a 60" crosscut for around 800-900.00 depending

The General International Excalibur 50-SLT40P has a 50" crosscut for a whole lot more money north of 1000.00

here's a somewhat dated, but still informative article about sliders

http://benchmark.20m.com/articles/SurveyOfSlidingTables/surveyofslidingtables.html

there's the grizzly for south of 650.00

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Sliding-Table-Attachment/T10223

the jessum mast-r-slide

http://www.jessem.com/MAST-R-SLIDE.html

but it won't crosscut a whole sheet of ply

BUT, I would think that a good tracksaw, either the Festool or the DeWalt would be more practical and have more uses than just crosscuts. I have been toying with a slider for a while and I am beginning to see that a tracksaw may be more versatile for less money!

This is all just my opinion,

Paul


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*one more opinion here*

I'd consider a panel saw. Buy a used one, a new one, a kit or build your own as I did. 
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/members/woodnthings-7194/albums/panel-saw/

There are 2 basic types:
The first is the one you will see at Home Depot where the ripping operation requires YOU to push the sheet through the saw. The blade is turned horizontally and the sheet rolls on rollers on the bottom. For crosscutting, the blade is turned vertically and the saw is pulled downward through the panel.

The second type has the saw carriage hung from a rail above and you push the whole assembly the length of the panel to rip. This requires the least floor space and is the way I built mine. Crosscutting is similar, you pull the saw carriage downward through the panel, BUT you can slide it to any spot on the panel horizontally and make the cut.

Prices vary considerably. Saw Trax makes a kit and Safety Speed does also:
Amazon.com: panel saw: Tools & Home Improvement

If you click the link you will see track saws as well.


----------



## Paul carney (Nov 26, 2013)

I bit the bullet and bought a festool track saw. I agree with yall that it has more uses. I love my table saw but all the extras cost a two arms and a leg


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*I've been looking at this one...*

Shop Fox W1822 Sliding Table Attachment for W1819 and W1820 Table Saws - Amazon.com

Drill a few holes and it will attach to most any saw. :smile:


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Paul b carney said:


> I'm wondering if anyone has the slider for the Laguna ts table saw, and if it is worth the money.


I know a couple of professional cabinetmakers that have slider attachments or a genuine sliding saw and they really like them for production work. My opinion is that they are not the best choice for a hobby shop.

If you have the space for a sliding attachment or a panel saw why not just put a nice shop built out-feed table around your saw and put extension rails on. I apply J-wax to the entire out-feed table and table saw prior to cutting panels so everything slides easily. The hardest part of cutting to the center of an 8' panel is getting the panel onto the saw which you still have to do no matter which setup you have. The actual cutting for me is an easy one man operation. Just set the fence and go.

I use the table saw for too many different tasks to have it cluttered up with a big sliding attachment.

Bret


----------



## Paul carney (Nov 26, 2013)

What kinda saw is that lola


----------



## Paul carney (Nov 26, 2013)

That's my saw not as nice as yours]


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*hold on there*

The nicest saw is the one you have at your disposal, unless it's a got a crummy fence, then it's a PITA. What size and model is the one you have?:blink:


----------



## Paul carney (Nov 26, 2013)

I have the Laguna tss with a scoring blade,12in and a Grizzly hybrid 10in


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*do you make a lot of cabinets?*



Paul b carney said:


> I have the Laguna tss with a scoring blade,12in and a Grizzly hybrid 10in


Cabinets or furniture? Both? Other Laguna tools? :blink:


----------



## Paul carney (Nov 26, 2013)

Just a hobby I try and make furniture when I can I only have one Laguna tool and it was the best money I have ever spent. I'm going to get the cnc machine next


----------



## Paul carney (Nov 26, 2013)

I was always scared to buy them because of some of the company's bad service complaints but as soon as I called them I knew they they weren't all bad. They are by far the best saw I have ever used other than power magic and I couldn't get a single phase 12in from then


----------



## Paul carney (Nov 26, 2013)

Powernatic not power magic


----------



## mobilepaul (Nov 8, 2012)

Paul b carney said:


> What kinda saw is that lola


If I am not mistaken, Lola's saw is a grizzly...


----------



## ScottE (Nov 7, 2013)

I have the Laguna TSS. I don't know if you're asking about this saw or an attachment that goes onto another saw. My experience with the TSS is that it works OK for small stuff. WAY better than a chop saw for sure. Since it doesn't have an outrigger arm it isn't very accurate for larger cuts. You couldn't cut up sheet goods and expect perfect cuts, for instance. At one point I was making a run of 8/4 mahogany passage doors and the saw cut the panels pretty square some of the time. Other times it would be out of square by 1/16 over a 2' cut. Not so good. I eventually bought a Felder and I love it. 

I didn't think Laguna's customer service was that spectacular.


----------



## Paul carney (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks for the info Scott. I just got mine time will tell


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Mine is a Grizzly G1023SLX.

Bret


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*some folks make a "surround" for their saw*

I just surround my saw with other saws. :laughing: Why?
Because they are reasonable to buy used, and because I don't like changing blades. 
Because I can put a rip blade in the left one, a general purpose blade in the center and a dado set on the right side. Because the wider the table the greater the crosscut capacity. A router table extension adds more width and is so convenient. Because dust collection can be ganged up underneath with one line running to each and a blast gate for each saw. Because they are all the same width and length and bolt right up to each other. Because they run on 220 V and can all be wired off of one cord. Because all the miter slots are the same and the guages will fit at any location. Because one fence rail will accept the Delta Unifence at any location. Because if two are good, three are better........ :yes:


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> I just surround my saw with other saws. :laughing: Why? Because they are reasonable to buy used, and because I don't like changing blades. Because I can put a rip blade in the left one, a general purpose blade in the center and a dado set on the right side. Because the wider the table the greater the crosscut capacity. A router table extension adds more width and is so convenient. Because dust collection can be ganged up underneath with one line running to each and a blast gate for each saw. Because they are all the same width and length and bolt right up to each other. Because they run on 220 V and can all be wired off of one cord. Because all the miter slots are the same and the guages will fit at any location. Because one fence rail will accept the Delta Unifence at any location. Because if two are good, three are better........ :yes:


Show off! I only have two table saws.


----------



## Paul carney (Nov 26, 2013)

Ha ha that's what I have two of everything I hate changing blades. I have two table saws two miter saws two bands saws and so on. I hate to change blades I hate to sharpen even worse.


----------

